# Happy 1-5 Kramer! (GSD mix)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's Kramer's birthday month! I have no idea exactly how old he is, but I think he was about 10 months when I got him from the Erie, PA HS. 

He thought he'd make it a dramatic one this year, and had emergency surgery for bloat, torsion, and then a bonus liver tumor removal (unknown tumor) two weeks ago today. So this is an extra special birthday-but really, they all are! His recovery (knock wood) has been phenomenal! That's his gift to me! 

1994 in Erie-about a year old:









Another picture of Kramer in his younger days-top dog!









Last winter-









Last spring-









After a bath this summer-I don't think you need to guess how he felt about that...









Taking a run-viva Adequan!









20 minutes after surgery-get me OUT of here!









And yesterday-after stitch removal (down to 53#-same as when I got him! Just a little redistributed...







)
















Happy Birthday, King Kramer!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">
Kramer...you handsome devil!!!</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a book you could write I bet! I hope you have a great Birthday, Kramer. Does mom have a nice T-bone for your dinner?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Happy 15th Kramer!









Now that's a BIG birthday and still such a handsome boy!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Kramer!! What a stunning lad you were. And now you're a handsome ol' guy. He still has that same look he carried in his youth--just with an air of 'been there done that' dignity now.









Hope his recovery continues to go smoothly. *HUGS* to King Kramer.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

<span style="color: #990000"> * Happy 15th Birthday Kramer! *</span>









Michaela

I'm so glad that he recovered so well from his surgery


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

There is my special boy!! Happy Birthday Handsome Kramer, love of my life!

Keep making your mom proud!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There's that Kramer, hogging all of the attention! First he has to have this major health crisis because he wasn't getting enough attention and now he goes and claims an entire month as his birthday!
















Kramer! Make your mom give you something really special...like a turkey hot dog!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I was hoping to dazzle Kramer boy there with a birthday greeting in flashy lights but I am not skilled enough do it so he only gets this:































Handsome Boy!!! Wishing you many more!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy happy birthday Kramer........


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kramer!!!


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Happy 15th Barkday/Gotcha day Kramer ,

Still full of machismo I see...lolol. Make sure mom gets something VERY special for your day ;


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Kramer! Allie says Happy Birthday!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style='font-size: 26pt'> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #3333FF"> HAPPY 15th BIRTHDAY DEAR KRAMER & MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Kramer!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks from Kramer!

That's him-he wants the whole month!!! It's Mariele's birthday month too, but she's deferring to him for a while before her celebration. 

He is her boss!


----------



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday, you handsome fella!!! I hope you have many more healthy ones. So my little girl's birthday is this month, too?? Ginger's is the 14th.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Wow, that's Great! Happy Birthday Kramer and many, many more!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThanks from Kramer!
> 
> That's him-he wants the whole month!!! It's Mariele's birthday month too, but she's deferring to him for a while before her celebration.
> 
> He is her boss!












I wanna fashion show!
The pic you texted me didn't show up so great.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, Kramer. After all you've been through, you deserve to celebrate all month - and it even has one extra day this year, just for you, you extra special boy!


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Hippo Birdy Day to Kramer - that's one fabulous dog and isn't it just great to see one of ours celebrating a 15th Birthday - WOW!!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISTINGUISHED GENTLEMAN!!

What a start to your 15th year you and Mom have it. That's enough excitement for this year at least.

Hugs to Mom too.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day Kramer!
Jean you are so blessed to have had him so long. May he have 15 more!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099"> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KRAMER! Oh my gosh - 15 years - that's so wonderful! After all he's been through and he still looks fantastic! Here's to at least 15 more years, Kramer! * </span>


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Belated Happy Birthday, Kramer!! The Paq and I wish you MANY MANY MANY more!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cool picture!

Thanks everyone! 








Kramer is taking his month-we are very lucky-after last month in particular. I am so glad he's still with me and happy. I still have that eye twitch from him, Nina and my work, but eventually that'll stop. Right?









When he bloated, Melinda and Jay (and dogs) sent him a get well gift certificate from Amazon. I figured it might be a while before his coat grew in (though he is a Chia dog) and it's been so cold-so I got him a coat with it. I need to alter it a little-he has that big front so his measurements were from L-XXL, but he loves it and was wearing it around the house before we went out. He got it the day it was icing, so perfect timing! And yesterday was his first day out in the back yard-he got to pee over Jaeger's pee (







for both as they love their peeing match) and that tired him out after 2 weeks of bed rest. But he loved it and his coat kept him from getting too cold. 

Here he is peeking at the other dogs (who were very unsure that Kramer was ready to be out unleashed):









Fifteen is the new ten for Kramers!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Awweeeee he is stylin' now!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kramer and many, many more.







Did mom get you a senior discount card? Don't forget about those early bird dinner specials either.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jean your pictures of kramer are beautiful! kramer is beautiful, hope he's feeling good again soon!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh my gosh, I had never seen puppy pictures of Kramer. I just assumed he was born a wise, old man.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOSS. WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday miracle boy! How handsome you look in your new coat! Here's to many, many more birthdays with your wonderful family!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awww, King Kramer, looking sooo good!!!








biggest happy birthday & get well (& stay well) wishes to you


----------

